# I Need Free Plays/Scripts For A Middle School Play.



## ricoba (May 13, 2008)

I have volunteered to take on the role of a drama class for the middle school I work with.

I am looking for an online site where I can download FREE plays/scripts.  Most of the sites I have visited want to sell a script.  But since this is a fill in end of the day class with just a month or so left in school, I just want/need something basic and simple, so I prefer not to pay.

The class will be about 15, Middle School children grades 6-8.  I'd like about a 20 minute production, where almost all the students have a part.  

Anyone know of any sites I can download free scripts for kids?

Thanks


----------



## wackymother (May 13, 2008)

DH is the drama director at a HS. He says there's a magazine, available in most libraries, called Plays. It has short adaptations of plays suitable for young people. He thinks they're royalty-free. Good luck!


----------



## SciTchr (May 13, 2008)

I did a google search for "royalty free plays" and came up with several choices. The site below has a composite of many sources. One is Pioneer Drama Service in Englewood, Colorado. We used this company for many years for melodrama scripts for our elementary school melodrama (put on by the teachers.)

Try this:
http://www.benteague.com/productions/scripts.html


----------



## ricoba (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help. 

I finally did find a web site and we will be doing a simple play called, "Beauty IS a  Beast!+


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 14, 2008)

Rick, what website did you find? I have a few more weeks with a 5th grade class and we haven't done anything much with plays yet.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## ricoba (May 14, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Rick, what website did you find? I have a few more weeks with a 5th grade class and we haven't done anything much with plays yet.
> Thanks,
> Liz



Here it is Liz.


----------

